# HELP with car rental rates, 1/15>1/29, on Maui



## philemer (Oct 23, 2010)

Rental rates are a lot higher than they were last year. Wow! The best rate for Maui, 1/15>1/29, that I can find is *$402* through *Hotwire*. This is for a *standard/full size*. I've tried Costco, The Entertainment Book coupons, multiple other discounts & can't find anything less than $402. Any advice? 

I may go with a used car through www.aloharentacar.com. They are less than $200/week for a 2005-2007 standard size. I do need a standard/full size.

I will also try Priceline about a week before we leave.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 23, 2010)

*Oahu rates lower*

For same time I have three weeks on Oahu with Midsize costing $294 for 21 days plus$160 tax = $454. Got on priceline in June.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2010)

All companies are higher as of Sept. 1, because Hawaii has added a new daily tax of $3.50 to all airport car rentals. - *Discussion*


----------



## philemer (Oct 23, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> For same time I have three weeks on Oahu with Midsize costing $294 for 21 days plus$160 tax = $454. Got on priceline in June.



Very good to hear. Maui should be similar. PL may be best route.



DeniseM said:


> All companies are higher as of Sept. 1, because Hawaii has added a new daily tax of $3.50 to all airport car rentals. - *Discussion*



That accounts for some of the difference. Darn taxes.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2010)

Good thread, Phil. I'll watch it closely 'cause we'll be there about the same time as you. We hadn't even looked at cars. Hawaiian's air sale had us pull the trigger on that a couple days ago. (via Seattle)

Jim Ricks


----------



## Calyn79 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Priceline recent winning bids*

Just looked at Priceline's winning accepted bids for Maui and Kauai for the last day or so. REALLY - are they THAT high - $20-$24/day for a compact or economy car !!! And that's just for the basic cost, right - not the taxes?  

I was thinking bidding something like $14/day for a Nov. Maui rental and the same for a Dec. Kauai rental. Am I that far off this year? I think what I've got already reserved is less a day, but with taxes in it is hard to calculate.

Has anyone had a recent bid accepted that is reasonable?


----------



## J-Katt (Oct 27, 2010)

Try biddingfortravel.com  look under car rentals then Hawaii, people post their winning bids and it gives you an idea of what is being accepted on priceline.  Good Luck!

We got a Mid-size rental at HNL for $15 a day thru Hertz.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 4, 2010)

*Maui - turned down*



J-Katt said:


> Try biddingfortravel.com  look under car rentals then Hawaii, people post their winning bids and it gives you an idea of what is being accepted on priceline.  Good Luck!
> 
> We got a Mid-size rental at HNL for $15 a day thru Hertz.



Just been turned down on Priceline for $16 for Intermediate size for last two weeks of January 2011.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

Try discounthawaii.com (local company), saved me $100 over best rate I could find anywhere in Oct. for a week on Kauai.  Beware of Hotwire, used it for the Oahu part of my trip, they quoted price for a Mazda 6 (which I really wanted to drive, might buy one) but Hertz changed that car to the next higher class and it was not available to me.  I was on the phone with both Hertz and Hotwire when I saw there was a discrepancy, and neither one would do anything to my satisfaction...won't use either ever again.  When I take a bid on a particular class of car with an example of a car I want, I think it's false advertising that the two parties giving me this "deal" are not agreeing on what car class the car belongs in.  I ended up with a Suburu Impreza


----------



## MON2REY (Nov 10, 2010)

Just booked a Pontiac G6 thru Advantage for the last two weeks of January at a base weekly rate of $170.38 plus taxes, for a total of $397.98.  Not great but not bad; we'll keep looking.


----------



## chester1122 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Priceline*

Saw this post and thought I should book for my March trip.  I had already booked with National awhile ago for a standard for one week on Kauai with a price quote of $270 for the week.  Just bid $15 per day on priceline and got a Hertz standard for a total of $186.  Got to like that.

We used priceline for HI this past week at $17 per day for full size with Hertz again  - they gave us a Mustang - not very good on gas, but fun to drive.


----------



## pefs65 (Nov 11, 2010)

I may go with a used car through www.aloharentacar.com. They are less than $200/week for a 2005-2007 standard size. I do need a standard/full size.


How is this company aloharentacar.com
Any drawbacks? There prices seem very reasonalbe.


----------



## MLR (Nov 23, 2010)

Try Costco.com
We have gotten some good deals there (if you are a member) and it includes a FREE 2nd driver.


----------



## philemer (Dec 19, 2010)

I finally got a decent rate by using www.advantage.com I got a full-size for 2 weeks for $360, AI. The rates are quite a bit higher now. Demand must be increasing for Maui or the supply is shrinking.  Hotwire is well over $500 for the same two weeks.


----------



## GPLACERS (Dec 21, 2010)

www.iflygo.com has special on rentals in maui, it is like $116.67 a week right now for economy and $133.33 for intermediate not including taxes...

EconomyAVEO 4DR OR SIMILARPickup Location: Kahului - (OGG) 
Passengers: 5
Baggage: 2
Rate Includes: UNLIMITED MILES, Economy, 2/4 Door, Automatic Transmission, Air Conditioning
$16.67 USD Per day
Total
$116.67
Choose This Car

IntermediateG5 GT COUPE OR SIMILARPickup Location: Kahului - (OGG) 
Passengers: 5
Baggage: 3
Rate Includes: UNLIMITED MILES, Intermediate, 2/4 Door, Automatic Transmission, Air Conditioning
$19.05 USD Per day
Total
$133.33
Choose This Car


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe you must check every day for a car rental, starting months and months ahead.  It takes a long of time.  

Sidestep works for me to find good rates, then I check Costco and see if my discount codes to see if the lowest prices are even lower with the codes.  It works quite often for Hertz. 

For our trip to Kauai next month, I used sidestep and had a link to Hotwire, advertising mid-size cars for $9.95 per day, so I clicked on it, entered my pickup and dropoff times, and voila! Best deal we ever got on Kauai, $332 for 17 days, all fees included.  After I paid, I found out the rental is with National.  I am happy with that.  I just don't know if our American Express insurance will work with a Hotwire rental????

I usually do better on Maui.  We go to Maui late summer of 2011.  I will have to start watching.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know from good, bad, or indifferent, but after checking Advantage, Hotwire, bidding on Priceline, going through the airline, (Hawaiian) and others, I settled on www.aloharentacar.com. Ford Focus size for $202 AI. This is an off airport location(OGG) avoiding the airport taxes, but they pickup and deliver.

One less thing to worry about.

Oh, Cindy, why not call the cust service # on the back of your Amex card and ask about their insurance coverage. I know my MasterCard Platinum covers CDW, but we carry a copy of our regular insurance coverages when we travel for just these reasons.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Hercules325 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Avis*

Try this link from the Hawaiian airlines newsletter:

https://www.avis.com/car-rental/pro...6401&AD_ID=3443&LINK_ID=1596&ARCIATA=0102406I

I got a good rate for a compact for Maui.


----------



## philemer (Dec 26, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> www.iflygo.com has special on rentals in maui, it is like $116.67 a week right now for economy and $133.33 for intermediate not including taxes...



go! Mokulele (iflygo.co) doesn't rent cars so who did you get the rental from? http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/ ?

I haven't found anyone who can get close to $180/week for a Full Size. This is for 1/15>1/29. Try www.advantage.com


----------



## philemer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just for the fun of it I went to PL yesterday and put in a bid for $12/day for a Standard Size car for 1/15>1/29 on Maui. Rejected but they offered $15/day. I did a rebid at $13/day & it was accepted. $313 AI.  I decided to u/g to a Full Size for a $1 more. Final price is $328. Better than my advantage.com offer of $360. Plus, the PL deal is through Alamo & my wife can be an additional driver for free, I believe. My first successful PL bid.

Hotwire was $19.95/day. They seem to change almost hourly.


----------



## BevL (Jan 3, 2011)

philemer said:


> Just for the fun of it I went to PL yesterday and put in a bid for $12/day for a Standard Size car for 1/15>1/29 on Maui. Rejected but they offered $15/day. I did a rebid at $13/day & it was accepted. $313 AI.  I decided to u/g to a Full Size for a $1 more. Final price is $328. Better than my advantage.com offer of $360. Plus, the PL deal is through Alamo & my wife can be an additional driver for free, I believe. My first successful PL bid.
> 
> Hotwire was $19.95/day. They seem to change almost hourly.



I'd check to make sure Alamo includes a spouse at no cost.  I know the Costco coupon includes an extra driver - we usually use that - but I found this info at Mousesavers.  It might pay to join their club - used to be called Quicksilver but looks like it's Insiders now.

http://www.mousesavers.com/alamo.html#extradriver


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're an AARP member, check out their big discounts with Alamo. Includes an extra driver at no charge.

Example: 9 days on Oahu in a midsize for $117, tax included.


----------



## Bee (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a good price with the Avis discount Hercules posted. I reserved a midsize car in Kauai for $220.00 a week, including taxes. This is for the last week of July. Car rentals are expensive right now, so I'll keep looking. This is the best I've found so far. I haven't checked Priceline yet, too far out.

Bee


----------



## philemer (Jan 4, 2011)

BevL said:


> It might pay to join their club - used to be called Quicksilver but looks like it's Insiders now.
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/alamo.html#extradriver



Yep, already joined. That was what I was banking on. I sent them an email for clarification.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 13, 2011)

*Alamo Minivan $221 for week*

If anyone is still looking for a car rental for Maui, I just reserved a minivan for the first week of February for $221 including  all taxes and fees thru Costco.com link.   Haven't had any luck with Priceline at all, so happy to cancel the previous reservation that I had for $368 dollars.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 17, 2011)

cdn_traveler said:


> If anyone is still looking for a car rental for Maui, I just reserved a minivan for the first week of February for $221 including  all taxes and fees thru Costco.com link.   Haven't had any luck with Priceline at all, so happy to cancel the previous reservation that I had for $368 dollars.


  Lucky you!  Can you let me know what coupon # you used?  I just tried for spring break week and it $580 for 8 days.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 18, 2011)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Lucky you!  Can you let me know what coupon # you used?  I just tried for spring break week and it $580 for 8 days.




I used ID#7015309 and coupon #AD8221SDF.  Rental must be for a minimum of 5 days including a Saturday night rental and valid unti 12/31/11.

Hope this helps!


----------



## philemer (Jan 24, 2011)

philemer said:


> Just for the fun of it I went to PL yesterday and put in a bid for $12/day for a Standard Size car for 1/15>1/29 on Maui. Rejected but they offered $15/day. I did a rebid at $13/day & it was accepted. $313 AI.  I decided to u/g to a Full Size for a $1 more. Final price is $328. Better than my advantage.com offer of $360. Plus, the PL deal is through Alamo & my wife can be an additional driver for free, I believe.......



WRONG! Alamo will not allow my wife to be an additional driver, for free,  because I booked through PL (same as Hotwire to them). You have to use THEIR website to make the rez.  Oh well, she didn't want to drive anyway. :rofl:


----------

